# Edible Honeysuckle



## PARKBOY (Apr 30, 2010)

Id like to know the same thing. I have TONS of honeysuckle around my place. Can anyone help us out here? thanks


----------



## Riley (Dec 12, 2009)

_The Hive and the Honey Bee_ lists it as both a nectar and pollen producer.


----------



## BillyH (Apr 19, 2010)

List of plants that Honey Bee like...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_crop_plants_pollinated_by_bees


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't know about the bees, but as a kid I'd "eat" the heck out of it. I'd pull the pistil away from the petals and suck off the nectar. Good stuff!


----------



## hootAl (Feb 10, 2010)

I seem to remember reading that honeysuckle flowers are too deep for honeybees to reach easily. Too bad really.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Bumble bees and Carpenter bees, I've seen on the honeysuckle, but never did I see a honey bee. I don't know if this was that particular variety of honeysuckle tho.


----------



## bee-have (Apr 16, 2010)

I live on 10 acres in a swampland in Coastal NC. We have tons of it...our bees seem to like it and it smells wonderful this time of year. 

We also have a jasmine that blooms at the same time, locally called "Carolina Jasmine" yellow small flowers, it smells similar.


----------



## wdcrkapry205 (Feb 11, 2010)

hootAl said:


> I seem to remember reading that honeysuckle flowers are too deep for honeybees to reach easily. Too bad really.


I've heard that also. They can knaw a hole between two hive bodies if they want another entrance, and they can rob out a weak hive in no time flat. You'd think they could knaw in at the base of the honeysuckle flower. Anyone know why they don't?


----------

